# What size tires for the brute force??



## Mikeee (Jun 19, 2020)

Okay guy I’ve got a 2013 kawi bruteforce 650i that I’m looking to make pretty mud capable. The machine has 8000 kilometres on it (still mint don’t worry lol) and in its retirement years I think it should become a decent mud/trail quad. I’ve got a 2 inch lift in the mail and already has a snorkel system on it. Now my question is what size tire can I run with the 2 inch lift while using the stock rims? And also what tires do you guys recommend? I’m not made of money so the cheaper the better haha. Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Mikeee said:


> Okay guy I’ve got a 2013 kawi bruteforce 650i that I’m looking to make pretty mud capable. The machine has 8000 kilometres on it (still mint don’t worry lol) and in its retirement years I think it should become a decent mud/trail quad. I’ve got a 2 inch lift in the mail and already has a snorkel system on it. Now my question is what size tire can I run with the 2 inch lift while using the stock rims? And also what tires do you guys recommend? I’m not made of money so the cheaper the better haha. Thanks


Even though you may be able to run 30" tires on it after the lift...it's only a stock 650 so there is only so much load you can put on it and still get through the muck. I think I would stay with 28s or 29s max and a lighter tire like OL2s or any of the Mudlites. Even then you will want to do some clutch work...at least an Almond secondary.


----------



## Mikeee (Jun 19, 2020)

What do you guys think of mudzillas or mega mayhems or something like that? They seem like a happy medium of mud tire but not too aggressive


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Mikeee said:


> What do you guys think of mudzillas or mega mayhems or something like that? They seem like a happy medium of mud tire but not too aggressive


Sure..both are a good all around tire.


----------



## Mikeee (Jun 19, 2020)

So I decided to pick up a set of 28 inch silverbacks lol. I’ll post pics of how it looks tomorrow once I pick them up


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Another good and trusted mud tire.


----------



## Mikeee (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Those'll get you there..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Get you an almond secondary spring now and you'll be good to go.


----------

